# Supportive T-Shirts for a Better World



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello everyone 

I'm Lidia, from Printsome, a fresh & vibrant apparel printing agency who are here to make things easy for you.

We love our job and on reason is because t-shirts serve many different purposes from fashion statements to promotional printing, but sometimes the cause is more important than the design. Today we shed some light into a topic that concerns me and millions of other people: The Refugee Crisis in Europe.

There are many ways to help people, this time, we feature the most supportive t-shirt projects! 

Check it out here Supportive T-shirts for a Better World

Have an awesome day and let's all fight for a better world


----------

